# Warning Cute Kitten Pic's!!



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Had a bit of a photo session today with the kittens...

Binx is the darker of the two, he is a Norwegian forest kitten and Mimosa is the Tortie, silver tabby. She is a Maine Coon.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh, they are adorable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Both gorgeous, love that silver tabby tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Goergeous and cute!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous, just lovely


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are simply beautiful!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG they are fab!!!!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! they'er so cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I would just want to sit with on my knee allday


----------



## roundoakgallery (Mar 20, 2008)

They're lovely! 
We have a 4-6 year old Norwegian (we believe) who adopted us last year. We thought he was cut but then we saw these pictures!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous kittens, so pretty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Omg-these are seriously cute babies,love these photo's especially no 6 and 7 down,he looks so protective while she dreams away


----------

